# Traveling with a skittish Hedgie?



## Jasper's_Owner (May 9, 2014)

I have a very skittish Hedgie, he's blind, has been mistreated by his first owner who knew NOTHING of hedgies and their needs (despite technically being a pet store) and is naturally just skittish all around. I tried putting him in a small animal travel carrier that is a comfortable size for him and he freaked out, started huffing and repeatedly bashing the side of the carrier with his head. I have no idea why he reacted like this (possibly he doesn't like confined spaces? He was in a tiny cage before I took him home) and I really need to know a safe way to take him places with me. For the past few trips I've had to literally just hold him swaddled in a towel on my lap (where he slept peacefully and happy) which makes me terrified as I've been in pretty nasty wrecks and I know for a fact I couldn't keep hold of him like that if we wrecked. I want to travel him with me and I am at a complete loss, he can't keep bashing the carrier it will hurt him..... Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Since hogs are so dependent on their sense of smell (especially if they are also blind!) perhaps you can make some alterations to a carrier so he feels more comfortable! Sounds obvious I suppose but if I were you I would try to get creative. For example maybe buy a small cat carrier and somehow get your hog used to some new fabrics (handle him in it for a few nights, leave some in his cage, etc) and then line the carrier with them so that he smells the environment is "familiar" to him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jasper's_Owner (May 9, 2014)

The carrier I had him in actually was a 'kitten' carrier with the standard holes and such and I used his blanket he sleeps on during the day in it as a bedding. Do you think I possibly need to create more ventilation? Or use his towel instead?


----------

